# wethepeople versus



## paxterg (2 Oct 2018)

2011, great condition, anyone any idea what it is worth as I know nothing about Mtb's. Google reckons it was 399 when new!


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Oct 2018)

That's a bmx not a mountain bike. Other than that I can't help.


----------



## paxterg (2 Oct 2018)

sorry BMX!


----------



## dantheman (2 Oct 2018)

How much is it worth to you? It would only be worth £15 to me, but I'm not looking for a bmx...
If it's what you're looking for then on original price alone and in great condition I'd say maybe £60-80 maybe?

No idea really, but I don't think bmx's hold that much value unless maybe they're really specialist - tons of kids have them and just sit on them while they smoke in the park, then they get sold on etc etc.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Oct 2018)

That saddles gotta be worth a pair of bollox.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Oct 2018)

Stick it on eBay , you'll find out if you auction it..
Might make £50 £100 or more?

Try FB market place with a £100 start..then drop , don't know until you try.
Bmx is still very popular


----------



## nickAKA (3 Oct 2018)

They retail at £300-400 new but looking on ebay, with them being sold by Evans, there's a lot of them around. Plus being ridden generally by adolescents they take some hammer and get scant maintenance, so the prices 2nd hand are sub-£100 for average examples.
I know *a bit* about them having bought one for a relation; tbf they seem to be good bikes - really light, well made, serviceable etc. but they're not collectable... if you had an original, pristine raleigh burner, different kettle of fish, but who knows in 20 years time when said adolescents want to relive their youth...


----------



## paxterg (3 Oct 2018)

I’m actually trying to buy it but the fella is looking £150, way too much for even me who knows feck all about BMX’s


----------



## nickAKA (3 Oct 2018)

paxterg said:


> I’m actually trying to buy it but the fella is looking £150, way too much for even me who knows feck all about BMX’s



£150 sounds a bit strong to me, but if it's in perfect nick (it'd need to be) and he's got the original receipt, maybe it is. Have a look at what ebay has to offer, it's certainly at the top end of what I've seen on there and it's what, 7 years old? It'd have to be mint/as new to command that price IMO cos there are so many of them about.


----------

